# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ***مهم مهم مهممممم***همه دیپلمه های نظام قدیم بیاییین لطفاااا

## Hanalily

من با وزارتخونه آموزش و پرورش تماس گرفتم راجع به ترمیم نمره دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی.اونها  گفتن شهریور آخرین دوره نظام قدیم بود و حتی کسایی که تحصیلاتشون نیمه کارست باید مدرک معادل نظام جدید بگیرن.درمورد امکان ترمیم معدل توی دی ماه پرسیدم گفتن هنوز معلوم نیست و شاید اگه درخواست زیاد باشه دی ماه هم برگزار کنن. 
و ما دیپلمه های نظام قدیم نمیتونیم تو ترمیم نمره نظام جدید شرکت کنیم یا مدرکمون رو با اونا معادل کنیم.
بچه ها من در این مورد بی تجربه ام بیاین یه کاری کنیم با هم تا دی ماه هم ترمیم نمره انجام بشه چون اگه تاثیر معدل قطعی بشه دیگه کاریش نمیشه کرد.

----------


## Fcbvb

معدل قطعی نمیشه!

----------


## Hanalily

> معدل قطعی نمیشه!


انشالله  :Yahoo (72):  :Yahoo (72):  :Yahoo (72): 
ولی چطور اینقدر مطمئنی؟
سازمان سنجش که اصلا به فکر ما نیست.

----------


## -Sara-

امیدوارم که تاثیراصلا قطعی نشه
شماهم نگرانش نباشید

----------


## Sanazbst

انشالله که قطعی نمیشه.
ولی یک درصدم اگه شد اونقدر درخواست ترمیم زیاد میشه که واسه پولشم شده مجددا برگزار میشه

----------


## BATMAN

نگران تاثیر قطعی نباش...احتمال خیلی زیاد مثبته(۸۰درصد به بالا)
اگه قطعی شد بعد نگرانش شو...الان بزارش گوشه ذهنت
میدونم به نظرت این حرفم خیلی بی خیال و سرخوش بنظر میرسه ولی سال قبل منم مثل تو بودم.تنها دست آوردم این بود که کلی تایم رو هدر کردم.
درستو بخون و نگران نباش تا یکی دو هفته بعد تکلیف معدل مشخص میشه

----------


## Amir Ho30n

لطفا بی خیال تاثیر معدل بشین 
امکانش خیلی کمه قطعی بشه برای نظام قدیم 
البته اینجا ایرانه 
ولی بازم فکر نکنم قطعی بشه

----------


## Mohamad.khd

یعنی چی؟من نظام قدیم که میخوام کنکور 1400 شرکت کنم چطور باید ترمیم معدل کنم

----------


## nightcore

منم مشکل شما رو دارم متاسفانه شما هم از الان میخونید برای کنکور؟/

----------

